# Wowo's Butter Wax Available !!!



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

Just got word that Fraser has got limited availability of his long awaited Butter Wax

Also a deal on for the wax and QD for £50 delivered !! 

It isn't on the website yet so you will have to email him or message on FB


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Hoping mines is on it's way  

May try getting a review done on here for everyone.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Brian1612 said:


> Hoping mines is on my way
> 
> May try getting a review done on here for everyone.


what are the specs on this wax?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Simonrev said:


> Just got word that Fraser has got limited availability of his long awaited Butter Wax
> 
> Also a deal on for the wax and QD for £50 delivered !!
> 
> It isn't on the website yet so you will have to email him or message on FB


On instagram as well you can DM him through it :thumb:


----------



## mrbig1 (Sep 28, 2016)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> what are the specs on this wax?


Don't know much but it's spec. is very elusive and mysterious.
Also very limited


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> Hoping mines is on my way
> 
> May try getting a review done on here for everyone.


You do write a good review mate.

Have you been up to frasers place yet? I know macca666 suggested a visited and that you were interested.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> what are the specs on this wax?


Absolutely no idea mate. All I know is Fraser rates it higher than 121 and a well established reviewer on FB compared it to Swissvax's Crystal Rock.



rojer386 said:


> You do write a good review mate.
> 
> Have you been up to frasers place yet? I know macca666 suggested a visited and that you were interested.


Cheers mate and nope not yet. I really should at some point though although it's a little further away from me than I first thought. Think the larger workshop has moved it further west than before.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> Absolutely no idea mate. All I know is Fraser rates it higher than 121 and a well established reviewer on FB compared it to Swissvax's Crystal Rock.
> 
> Cheers mate and nope not yet. I really should at some point though although it's a little further away from me than I first thought. Think the larger workshop has moved it further west than before.


I'm hoping to pop up tomorrow and pick up a pot of this and probably many more items too.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Let us know what the workshop is like bud!


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

rojer386 said:


> I'm hoping to pop up tomorrow and pick up a pot of this and probably many more items too.


If you go mate and there's any good deals drop us a text or give me a buzz you know I can always be persuaded and I'll get it tonight :thumb:



Brian1612 said:


> Cheers mate and nope not yet. I really should at some point though although it's a little further away from me than I first thought. Think the larger workshop has moved it further west than before.


I've not been yet either Brian but I thought the new unit was in Linwood now which would work out slightly closer to Glasgow than his old unit. rojer386 can keep us updated :thumb:


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Is the manufacturer section ever coming back? It would be great to know more about this.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Maybe not updated on google yet then? I thought it was west of Paisley that the new one was!

No idea Burger, Fraser hasn't mentioned anything with regards to it with me.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Brian1612 said:


> Maybe not updated on google yet then? I thought it was west of Paisley that the new one was!
> 
> No idea Burger, Fraser hasn't mentioned anything with regards to it with me.


It is Brian about another couple of mile down the A737 but I thought their old unit was in Johnstone not Paisley??

I got my call and text from rojer386 so he's picked me up a tub along with some more awesome foam so i'll see what it's like tonight :thumb:

I'll get rojer386 to post up what Fraser said to him I know he said it's soft like butter and a show wax with a really wet look.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Maybe just mixing the two up. Still waiting patiently on mines


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

macca666 said:


> It is Brian about another couple of mile down the A737 but I thought their old unit was in Johnstone not Paisley??
> 
> I got my call and text from rojer386 so he's picked me up a tub along with some more awesome foam so i'll see what it's like tonight :thumb:
> 
> I'll get rojer386 to post up what Fraser said to him I know he said it's soft like butter and a show wax with a really wet look.


So my thoughts about macca666 and his resistance to buying detailing products has been right all along. The phone call went something like this:

Me- Paul I'm stood with Fraser buying my Butter wax and QD, do you want anything?
Paul- Nah I'm trying to cut down and stop buying so much.....so get me a Butter Wax and a snowfoam mate! 
:lol::lol:

Anyway, thanks to Fraser for taking time out this morning to chat about the products, his workshop, car shows and sort me out with some new products to try.

I went up for a tub of Butter Wax and a bottle of QD as per the offer on Instagram and Facebook.



















As you can see I didn't just get what I went for.

"Soft like butter, smooth like glass, a unique blend of Brazilian carnuba wax, Californian Montan wax and organic beeswax" amongst other things from the side of the pot. Perfect wax for shows and meets.

As its a show wax it's not expected to last a while which I'm happy with because I've promised myself to spend more time detailing and applying the waxes that I have already.










I can't quite place the scent just yet but I do find it very pleasant.

I'm hoping to get this applied sooner rather than later and get a review on here for those that are interested.

Macca666, here are your goodies mate:










As for the location of Frasers place, you could probably get to it in about 5 minutes driving time from Glasgow airport heading south on the A737. What I would say though and he does mention it on his website, give him a call before hand as he has a mountain of work getting done there at the moment and is mega busy.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Looks good mate thanks I'll see it tonight :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Wax looks stunning. That's some serious oilyness!


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Little update on Butter Wax.

I cleaned the car this afternoon and decided to apply it to the bonnet of my M140. I have taken some photos but on white paint there's not a great deal to see. 

Application - a small amount goes a long way on a foam applicator. One swipe is enough to thinly cover a good area of paintwork. I may have been a little hasty initially but soon realised that you don't need a lot. 

Curing - I left it around 5 minutes to cure. It does say in the pot that it's a quick to use wax so I didn't leave it too long. 

Removal - once the wax had hazed I remove it with a fluffy buffing towel and it came off fairly easy. I found bits were maybe slightly grabby but I put that down to me applying a little too much product in the beginning. 

Finish - it certainly did leave a nice wet look finish in the bonnet. I'm sure it won't be long before the rain comes and I get to see how good it beads. 

Like I said I do have a few photos and happy to post them if anyone is interested but not much can be seen.


----------



## mdebeum (Sep 7, 2016)

I'd love to see some beading and possibly even sheeting shots if you could do that Rojer386. 

Intrigued by the statement that Fraser apparently rates this higher than the contact 121. 

I promised myself no more new wax before spring but that's only a couple of days away now isn't it..


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

rojer386 said:


> Little update on Butter Wax.
> 
> I cleaned the car this afternoon and decided to apply it to the bonnet of my M140. I have taken some photos but on white paint there's not a great deal to see.
> 
> ...


Likely the same as Signature and 121 in that it has zero cure time. Literally apply it to a panel and instantly buff off. That might explain the difficulty in removing it in a few areas.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

mdebeum said:


> I'd love to see some beading and possibly even sheeting shots if you could do that Rojer386.
> 
> Intrigued by the statement that Fraser apparently rates this higher than the contact 121.
> 
> I promised myself no more new wax before spring but that's only a couple of days away now isn't it..


He'll have a couple of beading shots think he text me them about half six this morning :lol:

If get doesn't catch this I'll drop him a text and ask him to post them up :thumb:


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

As Macca said, I took these this morning before going to work. Very impressed with the beading. I will try and get some sheeting shots over the next few days.



















This was from the rain overnight. When I started driving the water run off almost immediately leaving a nice dry bonnet.


----------



## Marklocke (Jan 29, 2017)

Is this a show wax or more durable?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Marklocke said:


> Is this a show wax or more durable?


It's a show wax see post 15 :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Going off those beads I'd say it may be fairly durable despite the show wax label. May be something worth testing!


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Brian1612 said:


> Going off those beads I'd say it may be fairly durable despite the show wax label. May be something worth testing!


I was surprised as well Brian with the beading wasn't expecting it given it's a show wax.

If weather nice this weekend I might try mine out had a couple of broken ribs so the cars have been untouched for the past couple of weeks but hopefully feel up to it this weekend.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

**UPDATE**

For those that are interested, I applied Butter Wax to my bonnet on the 19th March. Since then the car has been kept outside and as my daily driver has covered many miles and been washed about 4 times (approx but I do try a minimum one wash per week).

After washing the car tonight I was pleased to see that Butter Wax is still beading and sheeting very very well indeed. For example, I use an open hose to rinse the car after rinsing with my PW and by doing so the bonnet was almost completely dry. 

What I did do though was use wowos QD on the bonnet and I have to say I'm very impressed by the ease of use and the finish it leaves. 

Thumbs up again Fraser for an excellent wax and QD.


----------



## Taj28 (Apr 20, 2017)

just took delivery of mine with the signature wax. Fraser said i could layer with the signature as the base then butter wax on top. Cant wait to try !


----------

